# Ever Won a Costume contest???



## LilsheDevil

Playboy Bunny and the prize was $500.00,if you want to enter in bar costume contest,that would be it!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Mine wasn't really public but I won my office party twice. We have about 300 people and I won dressed as a butcher zombie, and another year as a zombie doctor. I won cold hard cash.


----------



## amorpha

I won $50 for my Freddy Krueger costume about 15 years ago. I actually found a Freddy sweater at a second hand store, it was perfect!

I would think if you want to win a bar contest you should stay away from the types of costumes all the other women will be wearing, you know like the sexy vampiress or the sexy nurse etc etc. I bet you could put together a really good costume and makeup for the female cenobite from Hellraiser, that would be creepy enough to win if I was a judge!

amorpha


----------



## wayoutwalt

My buddy won first prize as the guy on the cover of Office Space. He was covered head to toe with post it notes. Won 250 dollars


----------



## TheDragon

I don't like to brag, but I won the most coveted title of "Ugliest" for my werewolf costume many years ago...got a lovely jack o'lantern trophy for being myself I guess...


----------



## whynotgrl666

Well i dont have the build at my age for a play boy bunny costume or sexy anything else. i refuse to be one of the winged..lady bug , butterfly etc...i have a few costume gowns and i always do dead make up but i never have a" theme" its tough when people say "what are you supposed to be?" i say ...DEAD . so i guess im a zombie. i love gore and stuff , elaborate make up , the works ! but i am really enjoying hearing the tales .


----------



## Hobgoblin

Two actually, with the same costume. Neither had cash prizes, just plaques. The costume was homemade Boba Fett complete with voice changer in the helmet and light-up jet pack.

I will post a picture when I get off work today.


----------



## LilsheDevil

whynotgrl666,How about an ice woman?gray and silver clothes and paint your face white with having iceciccles hanging from you,A friend of mine and her husband came to our party last year looked like they were frozan.In fact I have a picture of them.



http://photobucket.com/albums/a357/LiLmissDee/


----------



## whynotgrl666

great pics thanks ! im enjoying this !


----------



## Mollins

I won the school one as a zombie pic is here:

http://img310.imageshack.us/img310/9953/p10100102ur.jpg


----------



## molly

I won one the year the movie Titanic came out...went to a party and I was plesently surprised nobody dressed up as someone from the Titanic. I wore a fancy gold dress and made my self look frozen dead.....I put lots of gel in my hair to make it stiff and I bought those Icicles that you would hang on your xmas tree and had them hanging from my hair. I had a life preserver around my waist.


----------



## whynotgrl666

mollins and molly love those ! the zombie pic is great and the dead frozen titanic lady concept? love it !


----------



## molly

I really should scan some pics so I can post some of these older costumes....maybe this week I will.


----------



## Wolfman

We had a kid come through last year that was the hit of the night. His dad does air-brush painting. He had painted some silver foil fabric in an exact replica of a bag of "Cheetos", and the little boys face and hair were painted orange. He must have had his photo taken 100 times that night, it was hilarious.


----------



## ragdoll_sally

I won a costume contest years ago in a Food City contest. I was a headless girl. the way we made the costume was this; we took a car bead box and cut notches in it so that it fit on my shoulders and a hole in the middle for my head to go through. we then put a blazer and blouse on top of the box and left some buttons undone for my head to come though that as well. we also put a scarf in the neck of the shirt. I wore another shirt under the box. the blazer was long enough to come down to the lower part of my rib cage. I also wore a skirt, tights and shoes of some kind... I won first place- $25.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I won tonight. I went as a demon. I'll post pics soon. I won a bowl with sodas, popcorn, candy and a blockbusters gift certificate.

http://www.millertwinracing.com/hauntiholik/slides/DSCN9152.html


----------



## Long_Tom

I won once dressed as "the Dark". Costume was simply black sweats, black gloves, black face paint, black hair color. The overall effect (unintended) was rather like a (rotund) version of Nightcrawler from X-Men. 

But the critical component was a homemade upper palate made of Friendly Plastic, with a "seed" light bulb embedded in the material. Wires ran out the corners of my mouth to a battery pack taped behind my neck. When I talked, the light would spill out of my mouth. The effect is really startling. Accidentally scared the absolute crap out of the little kids at the party (and then in trying to reassure them, the natural thing to try is a broad smile, which made things worse...;-), but even the adults would shudder.

Making the denture plate was a bit of a trick. You need to start with a flat plate of Friendly Plastic of the right size to fit your upper palate right behind your teeth, get it hot enough to be pliable (in hot water), then stick it in your mouth and push it up against your upper palate with your tongue, without folding it or stretching it too much in the process. Be prepared for several tries. Luckily, the 
stuff is reusable, if you are willing to heat it and roll it out flat again.) Once you have a good fit, add the light source and cover the leads with another layer of Friendly Plastic. (don't cover the light source, the plastic blocks too much light.)

You can buy commercial LED "denture plates", but the effect is usually not so good, because they sparkle in a clearly electronic way. The motion created by talking produces a nice organic flicker which seems to work better by itself. Plain old white light worked really well, but red or orange LED would probably be a good bet these days; more light for less heat and less battery drain. Maybe a blue one and an orange one together, to look like fire?


----------



## Nade

Probably no help to you, but you liked hearing the stories... Last night I dressed up my 7yr old sister as a vampire and she won 1st place... The thing is, I wasn't even trying!! :-\


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

I won with my "Salesman From Hell" costume, 3rd place, $30.oo in a bar contest.
I took a bike helmet and made a big bondo skull over it, complete with long dangly fangs one of which had impaled his own long tongue.
The suit was an old suit with dark slop stains on it.
"Grabstein Feinsmukker" (sort of German) for "Graveyard Gourmet"won first place good for $300.00
His shoulders were home-made sheet metal circular fins covered by inner tube rubber, sew on. Skulls were hanging externally exposed in the stomach region, the skulls were made from Bondo.
The head-piece was latex poured as seperate pieces then sewn together making long tenticles from all over the head, (to help him crawl and dig his way through the ground to get to the buried corpses, along with his elbow spurs) (very pronounced)
I cast repeated, elongated copies of my own teeth in clay, then reproduced in latex to give him alot of teeth, big smiler!
I made him jack-boots from inner tube rubber all sewn together.
Some punk said "Humph! I could have made that costume!"
(Then why didn't you?")
At $300.oo prize money I might have been reinbursed at a rate of .02 cents an hour for all the work and time I spent putting this together!
I made these two costumes over 20 years ago. If I was making them today I would use alot of Goop glue instead of sewing so much.

Bar costume contests are often won by a sexy woman showing herself off or by that bar's best customer who will be spending the check right back at them, or at least this is what I have seen happen.


----------



## alexina

We won best couple at a party at a restaurant. My boyfriend went as Jack the Ripper.He had a top hat , a great black satin cape which I made and of course a big knife. Iwas his victim. Wore a slutty victorian dress,a black velvet bonnet, also made by me and a slit throat. Won a couple of bottles of wine.


----------



## HocusPocus

I won one year as a male flasher, and my hubby was a female flasher. I sewed boobs onto a bra and such for him, myself I wore a flesh colored bodysuit with a huge um, male thingy made from panythose. When I opened up my trench coat it was connected to a string connected inside so it would stand straight out. Folks at the bar roared when I opened up my coat. They loved it...and it won me a bottle of wine and 100.00. My father also won, can't recall what his prize was, but it was a full size, full body ape suit that he rented.


----------



## MsMeeple

This same question was posted last year and I remember someone describing how they won a prize dressed as a trash can. I've been searching for that post but can't find it 

Anyone else remember that post and perhaps can tell me who posted it? That would help narrow down my search.

MsM


----------



## RedSonja

I won a few years ago for a work party as Cat Woman. The Julie Newmar version from the 60's tv series. Think I got a gift certificate for a massage....


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

I saw a couple win a bar costume contest, he was dressed as a fire plug, she was dressed as a dog.
They had sewn a Cheez-Wizz aerosol can into the dogs crotch and she would "Wizz" on him!


----------



## Elza

Won second place one year when i went as Medusa. Took a swim cap, some rubber snakes, wired the snakes so I could pose them. sewed them to the swim cap. filled in the gaps around the snakes with the green spider web. (makes some cool hair when needed). I wore all green....tights, scarfs,etc. and painted my face like a snake. wish I had a picture...was an attention getter.


----------



## Exotic Seamstress

I made this costume and it's being featured by SwitchbladeSue.


----------



## Sadler Vampire

Just made up my wife who was attending a wine tasting party with a halloween theme. She walked out with First Prize and a $100.00 bottle of wine.


----------



## Bilbo

My roommate and I won $100 at a local bar about 10 years ago going as a Little Person (back then we said miget) bride and groom.

The year previous I went as Wilson from Home Improvement complete with fence and won 2nd place in 2 contests. $250 at one and a full sized (used) Pac Man machine at the other.


----------



## CMGhost

The Halloween that Star Wars The Phantom Menace came out my wife and I dressed up for a Halloween contest at the bar/restaurant we usually did karaoke at. They had a contest with a $200 prize. I spent 3 hours shaving my head and getting into costume. I went as Darth Maul... full blown homemade costume and face paint. the whole 9 yards. Contest started at 9 and we were the only ones there. We sat at the bar for 1 1/2 hours waiting for the contest... at 10:20 some younger couple came in to eat and were wearing...no lie...simple sheets as togas and sneakers...not even sandals. Had no clue there was a contest going on. The owner walked up to them as they were leaving and told them, out loud, that it would be worth their while to stay for the competition. Guess who won... the togas won for most originality. We left pissed off of course, and went to another club for a contest but were 15 minutes late for entering their contest.

Needless to say I stopped dressing up for Halloween until last year again...

I did win 3 contests in a row growing up. One for dressing up as an old grey haired woman when I was 5. Homemade styrofoam robot with lights when I was 6, and again as a woman at 7. This was 29 years ago...lol


----------



## wickedJESTERmcl

I would suggest foam latex appliances. They are relatively inexpensive $50 and you glue them to your face with spirit gum or similar adhesive,They offer a full range of expression so when you move your mouth the mouth on the appliance moves.There are many great ones out on the net.Try Bodybag entertainment, cinema secerets, or FX faces all are great.All it takes to make these look awesome is a little practice with face paint.


----------



## RBC

no I have always been to busy making other people costumes and 3d make-up to enter one year 6 of my make-up and costumes themes won 1st prise


----------



## Grim Spirit

I attend Mardi Gras Society Halloween parties all the time. (Live in Mobile, AL. Home of the ORIGINAL Mardi Gras.) 

I go to great lengths for my costumes, but don't bother to compete. It's always crappy to spend months on costumes and hours on make up and the award going to some drunk dude who wore his girlfriend's dress and a wig or some drunk Marilyn Monroe wannabe with her tit hanging out. (both actual cases).

Now I just enjoy the party and the compliments, and feel sorry for the competing couple who spent hours on recreating the picture "American Gothic" (down to a portable backdrop) that gets beat by a drunk Society member who spent $25 on a hospital gown and plastic ass.

Sometimes there ain't no justice.


----------



## bbshop

Yes, my husband and I won as Frankenstein and Bride (see my avitar) !!!! No cash prizes just bottles of wine and the audience admiration.


----------



## RBC

bbshop said:


> Yes, my husband and I won as Frankenstein and Bride (see my avitar) !!!! No cash prizes just bottles of wine and the audience admiration.


ca n you post a bigger pic Thanks


----------



## RookieSpooker

I won 350 with this get-up. It took about 3 hours to apply to prosthetics and paint, and the costume was pretty much just a tux with long silk cape.


----------



## MHooch

OK, you are in serious danger now of losing your "Rookie" status....


----------



## RBC

I think he already did MH he's not a rookie anymore, Nice Job.


----------



## hallorenescene

a guy won first prize by attaching a dolls head to the top of his head, the dolls dress flowed over his head so you couldn't see his head. then he had the arms hanging out of the dolls dress armholes and legs attached to the hem of the dress and sitting on his shoulders. of course his head was where the cody was supposed to be. then he stuffed a mask and had it coming out of the front of his jacket. it looked like a hunchback giving a little girl a ride. there were two holes cut in the print dress and then covered with a thin black material so he could see out but you couldn't see his eyes. he drank through a straw all night.

two people wrapped themselves in white paper. clothed pinnned some clothes to some line and each held on to the line to be poles and clothes hanging on a clothes line


----------



## hallorenescene

jack in the box


----------



## hallorenescene

boogy man


----------



## hallorenescene

tribes man


----------



## bodybagging

Ive won quite a few costume contests, with prizes ranging in cash up to 1000.00 big screen tvs, Multiple DVD players, trip for two to alantic city....
Ive also won the Scariest male character at Transworld costume ball.......
Atalie and I have won the Scariest couple at the CrazyBob event...
Years ago it used to piss me off soooo bad when a hottie in a slutsuit would win a halloween costume contest.... so when we enter anything these days we go ALL OUT!


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm not surprised you win! i've admired your work. and i agree, a hottie in a sweat suit would be maddening.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh. that is unless i was the hottie in the sweat suit, hhmmm, maybe that could happen. hahaha


----------



## bodybagging

Yikes!!!!!!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx

I keep saying one of these years I'll show up at work to actually win the costume contest. But that would mean coming to work on Halloween. 

Still annoys me every year when I see someone win the thing with nothing but a witch hat on. 

My boys won one at a big party the year they were pirates. I don't have the good pictures of 'em anywhere (this was prior to our having digital cameras), so this is the only one I got. At the end of the night, after having taken off some of the stuff. (Kyle HAD to have a blunderbuss, don't know why. I glued a horn off a semi to a crossbow stock.)


----------



## Mark McGovern

*A couple times, but not recently.*

I've done okay, but not so much lately. In the past all it took was a competent zombie makeup and a well-grunged suit from Goodwill. I think my prop (a head made from a cheap Halloween mask draped over a wig block with lights in the ping pong ball eyes and a laughing bag for a voice, all contained inside a minature coffin) helped. A nice, simple ghost outfit (old curtain sheers draped over Victorian clothing, gray makeup, and handheld battery-powered candlesticks) did well.

But now it's either the revealing girlie costumes or guys who go all out who do best. I have no place to store a ten-foot Frankenstein getup, so if we go to public Halloween parties anymore I do my best to present a convincing character but not to impress the competition judges.

Sometimes that works, though. Back in the '90s my sister and I did nice Andorian outfits at a Star Trek convention in Atlanta, GA. You'd have thought Gene Roddenberry himself had walked in from the reaction we got. There were more spectacular Next Gen outfits there, but ours weren't store bought. I think it helped that we were Original Series charcters, too.


----------



## Death Master

A Highlander worrior, Clamor sword, kilt and kit, and hand made boots, a little face paint, and wig.


----------



## Muffy

I'll tell ya what gang....reading this thread made me realize that we have to get a lot more serious about being in costume for Halloween (Jeez, should I even have admitted that we are not good sports about being in costume?eeeeee!!!!!). We never seem to have any time, we're always rushing like crazy before the 1st kid gets to the door. These guys refuse to dress up in this house and me, I've always worn the witch costume.

I already told them that this year we are all dressing up. Last season when I was so sick I did not wear my costume and I was shocked at the amount of both kids & adults that commented to me about it. To be honest I did not realize it meant that much to them. SO this year we are going to work on that.

Rob, I hope I have enough talent to use one of these appliances on Jerry. I mean he works the kitchen which is known as the "Cadaver Cafe & Candykitchen" all the kids & parents go that way & have to visit with him.....they would be absolutely shocked to see him in a Zombie Chef outfit. We also could do the Butcher thing cause he worked as a meatcutter here before retirement so we have those meat gloves & big white heavy coats & aprons and even a few hooks. I'm gonna work on him!!!

As for Joe I hoped he would be the Rodeo Clown Bullrider....as he was a real bull rider so he has chaps, spurs, hats the rope the bull wears with the big bell, the number that is attached to your back and we could put an appliance on him too. AAhhh yes Zombie Bullrider from Hell!! 

Wish me luck guys in persuading them........this sure was an inspirational thread to help me push them along. Great ideas here for costumes!!

the Muffster


----------



## Mark McGovern

*Should be a no (or better still, SPLATTERED) brainer.*

Muffy,

Halloween with no costumes is like worrying whether Superman will survive till the end of the movie: why bother? Of course, I've never met Jerry, but if he's got genuine butcher's gear, all the Zombie Chef's gonna need is to be hosed with some fake blood. If you can smear some black makeup around his eyes and shove in some rotten teeth, so much the better. Those meat hooks of his, hung with body parts on 'em, would be the finishing touch. Take ya 15 minutes from start to finish.

Joe won't need much work. Get him in his cowboy outift, blacken those eyes, grunge up those teeth, then slip a hangman's noose over his head. There's your Z.B.f.H.

As for you - heck you're aleady a member of this forum, so you don't need anybody to tell _you_ how to dress up for Halloween!


----------



## Muffy

Believe me MM I know.......I fight with these guys every year about dressing up. Two years ago I even bought them both costumes but because Joe gave me such a hard time.......ya know what they say, birds of a feather stick together so Jerry wouldn't wear his costume.

All you haunters on this forum .....ya got any suggestions for the Muffster on how I can get these guys to understand how important it is to dress up when we have all these people coming thru the house?

Muf


----------



## Scattered Screams

My family dressed up as the Wizard Of Oz. I was the Tin Man my X-Wife was the Wicked Witch Of the West, my three girls was Dorthy, the Lion, and the Scarecrow. We won tickets to a local haunt and a 25.00 gift card.


----------



## Mark McGovern

*Bribes, bacon, & battery.*

S.Screams might have hit on a solution, Muf' - try bribery. That or bacon...guys love bacon. As a last resort, right before the Trick-or-Treaters arrive, you could use Terry-Thomas' answer to the problems he faced in _Munsters Go Home_ (1966): "Bash them on the head, with something jagged!"

Not only would that make Jerry and Joe see the light, they'd be all set to go for the party...


----------



## Muffy

MM....I'm giggling away here.......very good advice I might add. and wouldn't that be authentic looking?

the Muffster


----------



## Mark McGovern

*How do you look in fluorescent orange?*

Not only would they look authentic, you'd get that cool prison jumpsuit to wear at Halloween for the next 15 years to life.


----------



## maleficent

I almost forgot, I have won 2 costume contests. My first was when I was in the fourth grade, my school had a Halloween carnival and costume contest. The theme was Storybook characters. My mom made me a Little Bo Peep costume and my dad turned my bike into a sheep, I came in second place. The second was a contest at work. I dressed up in a long black negligee with a matching robe, my makeup was a slit throat. Sort of a deadly honeymoon type thing. I won first place for that one. I think it was the black negligee that won me that one. I also won two decorating contests when I was working. The first was for Halloween, I attached black streamers to thin dowels to make walls and hung them above the empty cubical next to mine. I decorated the cubicle with spider webs and dressed up a skeleton and put him in the chair at the computer. I rigged a piece of fishing line to the chair so I could make the chair turn around when someone looked into the cubey. I also dressed a dressmakers dummy with a black robe and put a grim reaper mask over a red balloon. There were ghosts made out of thin plastic packing foam sheets, various bats, spiders and black cats. The second was for Christmas. I decorated each cubey to represent different parts of Santa's workshop. There was the lights shop, bakery, ornaments, candy, wrapping paper, etc. The tops of the cubey walls were covered in cotton batting snow and the end of each set of cubies had brick corrigated paper.


----------



## maleficent

Hubby finally got the pics scanned!
Second place. 3rd grade 1970









1st place. 1986


----------



## plistumi

Last year I was a Mary Antoinette (minus the period costume) with the head cut off. I won first prize and got a Pez dispenser!! 

http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff219/plistumi/Halloween 2007/IMG_0913.jpg


----------



## Dollylinn

I used to go for the win, all the time. Alot of time the simplest things win. I helped my daughters win 1st 400.00, with a stretch limo. with a Honey moon couple in the back seat. The limo was made out of cardboard, and the driver was one daughter and the honeymoon couple, was the other daughter and she actually mooned the groom out the back window(fake dummy). They used stretch fabric in the middle for the stretch. It was cute.


----------



## freudstein

Great pics guys! You deserved your wins!!

Aww Dolly, I'd love to have seen a picture of that! It sounds fun!


----------



## witchiepoo

I've never entered any competitions myself - but when the kids were younger they won a few prizes with costumes i made myself - i have old printed pics but no scanner at the moment. I did son as the riddler the year that jim carrey played him - used an old green curtain - doubled it - son lay on floor & i drew the shape round him leaving space for sewing. so it was an all in one with a zip up the back. i cut out question marks out of felt & sewed them all over. then i spray painted his hair orange & he had a green sparkly bowler hat. daughter's name is Robyn & when she was at nursery (about 4) i made her as robin hood. she wore one of my green tshirts with a belt at the waist to look like a tunic, green tights, tied her hair back in a ponytail & drew a little beard & moustache on her. she had a little green felt hat with a feather & a green felt bag slung over carrying her arrows & of course carried a bow she looked so cute!

i dress up differently for the kids coming to the house every year & plan to be a grey lady ghost. i always put the costumes together myself - either from old clothes/charity shops or ebay - plus some sewing or distressing. this year i have a decent digital camera so will definately take pics!

just a note about son's costume - he may go as the riddler this year (he's 21 now so doesn't fit in the old suit!) - with the new batman film a few of his friends are talking about using that as a theme - and rumour has it the riddler will be back in the next film! so do it now before everyone does it next year!


----------



## hallorenescene

maleficent said:


> Hubby finally got the pics scanned!
> Second place. 3rd grade 1970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st place. 1986


maleficent, these are great pictures. rookie should have them in our album. you make an adorable peep, but that bike wins it. how original. you really look like death in the one. wow


----------



## hallorenescene

poo, i hope you can post. now that is the kind of creativity i like


----------



## witchiepoo

hallorenescene said:


> poo, i hope you can post. now that is the kind of creativity i like


i will try too - i also made up daughter as aladybird - took me hours to sew the costume by hand! she was as cute as a button


----------



## hallorenescene

a lady bird? would love to see that! i made my daughter up as a jack in the box, a devil, a witch, a ghost, a vampiress, and a purple people eater. for the ghost, we painted her face white, put her head through a sheet so it rested on her shoulders, donned her with white gloves, and got a big white soft sock she wore as a cap. that way a lot of the sock hung over and gave her that look they always have of a ghosts head kind of flopping over.


----------



## hallorenescene

my daughter as a jack in the box


----------



## hallorenescene

my daughter with her face painted like a cat


----------



## maleficent

Hallo I love that jack in the box costume.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks mal, you can't see it, but she had a rose in her hand that she would offer everyone. no one took it though. i guess no one appreciates a dead rose like a clown.


----------



## Mr_Awful

I'm hoping too this year. Last year, my posse and I were unable to get to where the costume contests are held at because we have so many people wanting our picture. Probably gonna get down there earlier to avoid the crowd.


----------



## freakengine

I've won a couple of contests with these but I rarely enter bar contests. I can't win those because I'm not a scantily clad female.


----------



## hallorenescene

freak cool costumes, my grandson loves those toys. he spent hours playing with them. did you buy or make the first one?


----------



## freakengine

hallorenescene said:


> freak cool costumes, my grandson loves those toys. he spent hours playing with them. did you buy or make the first one?


The sandtrooper armor was built from a kit but the backpack and blaster were scratch-built.


----------



## GruselWusel

last year I have with my zombie costume in a disco here in the vicinity of the first place.


----------



## witchiepoo

here's my daughter as Robin Hood









son as the riddler 









daughter a ladybird










i painted son's skull face here - he freaked a few people out!










daught face painted as tiger by me 










course they are 21 & 17 now!


----------



## evilbarbie

i won 1st place

barbie in a box


----------



## evilbarbie




----------



## SpectreTTM

The cost of each costume averaged about $300 in Materials and about 6 weeks in Time 

Marvin
1st prize $100 Local Sports & Social club 1997
1st prize $600 Local Sports & Social club 2006
$50 Interesting Story












Gargoyle 
1st prize $500 Local Disco 1995
1st prize $100 Local Sports & Social club 1995




















Executioner
2nd prize $50 Local Sports & Social club 1999


----------



## hallorenescene

freak, that is cool right down to the kit. my grandson is going to love those. 
witchie poo, costumes and kids to cute. i especially favor the riddler
barbie in a box, now why didn't i think of that, i love barbie! are you a barbie collector?
marvin, masks sell for a few dollars on ebay, very cute costume. awesome gargoyle, now that executioner mask it is to rich, nice concept
yuck! that zombie costume is gross! great job, i love it, i can see why you won


----------



## witchiepoo

Spectre! wow! a lot of time, money & effort went into those & paid off - great costumes - love Marvin the best


----------



## evilbarbie

nah .. i just happen to have long blonde hair like barbie

but what girl doesn't like barbie? lol


----------



## SpectreTTM

hallorenescene said:


> marvin, masks sell for a few dollars on ebay, very cute costume. awesome gargoyle, now that executioner mask it is to rich, nice concept
> yuck! that zombie costume is gross! great job, i love it, i can see why you won


Actaully, The Gargoyle Mask, Hands and feet , Marvin Feet and Hands are the only costume things 
bought. 

Pretty much everything else is made. 

Marvin head is Fibre Glass. so is the skirt & gun

The Gargoyle Breast plate is fibre glass and the wing bones are Ski poles

The Corpse is made as well not a costume. 

How To Build A Corpse

My dad Built the electric chair

I used to really get into costumes until I started decorating my house. Not as profitable but more people got to see my work . ;-)


----------



## hallorenescene

so you have hairy arms so not a kid, looks like you fun around, so how about posting an out of costume picture in the family photos? i want to see the face behind the mask spectra


----------



## hallorenescene

*barbie*



evilbarbie said:


> nah .. i just happen to have long blonde hair like barbie
> 
> but what girl doesn't like barbie? lol


actually there are some.
right laurie s.


----------



## Howlie

2006 won 3 contests with a fully animatronic preditor costume, I'll post a couple of pics after I get home from work.


----------



## hallorenescene

sounds intriguing, do post.


----------



## cyberpred

Won a trip to Hawaii.(Predator). Real nice cd Player(Borg) Trip to Cabo.(Predator)Money(Freddy).Money(Vorlon)Money(Robocop)

C.


----------



## SpectreTTM

cyberpred said:


> Won a trip to Hawaii.(Predator). Real nice cd Player(Borg) Trip to Cabo.(Predator)Money(Freddy).Money(Vorlon)Money(Robocop)
> 
> C.



Picts Picts Picts Please Picts ;-)


----------



## hallorenescene

wow! trip to hawaii, who was the sponsor. actually, pretty sweet prizes all the way. must have had a lot of competition. i would love to see pictures also.


----------



## firedancer41

Freak, Omg! I have to show those to my husband. He will love them. 

We are actually all dressing up as Star Wars characters for trick or treating (my husband's choice). I am making Ewok costumes for my 19 month old daughters. My husband actually hates Ewoks but we both thought the girls will be so adorable in the costumes. I am getting the Leia Slave costume that is being released this year. I better start doing my crunches.

Spectra, those costumes are amazing.


----------



## SamanthaFan

I was amateur compared to some of the terrific pictures I've seen, but I won 100. at work dressed as Bride of Frankenstein. Bought the wedding dress at a thrift store, and that is my hair, LOL. Paint washed out eventually!


----------



## cyberpred

Here is my Robocop:

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a244/ladyt11/Robo.jpg

Freddy:http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a244/ladyt11/Freddy.jpg

Predator:http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a244/ladyt11/_H1M0022a.jpg

Klingon:http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a244/ladyt11/Klingon1-1.jpg

My wife does costumes and we are members of the Master Costumers Guild. I do Special F/X.

Cary


----------



## ldogg53

Holy crap those are good....


----------



## dustin2dust

I won best costume last year at a bar. Painted myself blue and made a Corpse Bride costume. The prizes were plastic skull mugs done up like pirates and filled with chocolate coins. Not very profitable, but it helped make all my hard work seem worth while.


----------



## hallorenescene

bride of frankie, nice costume but does frankie know your hand holding with a dead guy?
cyber, those are cool costumes, especially the first one. freddy scares the crap out of me, i pass on that one
dustin, put you picture where your post is


----------



## dustin2dust

Let's see if I can get the photos to work... I hope they aren't huge! 







<br>








My only real regret was that I chose to dark a shade of blue and didn't know at that time the best way to put on the water based make up so it was a little splotchy. I had a great train on the skirt but I had to pin it up most of the night so it wouldn't get stepped on and I didn't get any good shots of it down.


----------



## Bilbo

D2D, that Corpse Bride costume is just awesome! Need to have a better pic showing the boney arm though.


----------



## SpectreTTM

cyberpred said:


> My wife does costumes and we are members of the Master Costumers Guild. I do Special F/X.
> 
> Cary



If you weren't I'd Suggest you were in the wrong business.

Robo cop Vacuum formed?

Did you have these posted before on a web site something like "Kreations"?

Awsome work


----------



## cyberpred

Robocop is FiberGlass and a friend of mine who worked on Robocop did it for me.

Thank you for all the compliments. We enjoy makeup and costuming. 

As I said my Borg Themed Theatre is comming along nicely.

Is there anyone in the Seattle area that would like to get together?

C.


----------



## SpectreTTM

cyberpred said:


> As I said my Borg Themed Theatre is comming along nicely.
> 
> C.


Not to get off topic but you might find this helpful

The Home Theater Book. Designing and Building a Dedicated Home Theater


----------



## Dr.Kreepy

I won an emloyee contest when I worked at Builders Square years ago. I dressed as a drill seargent with a 'living faces' skull appliance. I won like 50 dollars.


----------



## hallorenescene

kreepy, you got any kreepy pictures of that. we would love you to share with us


----------



## Cheebs

Great ideas all around. Wish I could see the pics but I'm at work and the filters are doing their duty.

About 5 years ago, I won a costume contest. The place was an underground goth club in Charlottesville, VA and I ended up having a lot of friends in the crowd which might have helped. But I was dressed up as a bondage nun, just a cheap nun costume from Spencer's, I slit up the front, wore a red plaid skirt underneath, borrowed some chains from a friend so I could crisscross them in front (like bondage pants), fishnet thigh-highs, army like black boots, the typical habit on my head, lots of heavy make-up and a huge cross hanging from my neck that I used to smack people with. I ended up winning the hardback collection of Johnny the Homicidal Maniac. Was one of the best nights of my life.


----------



## indeva

I took 3rd place at a local casino's halloween ball (Fort McDowell Casino) in 2006 and won $2,000 cash with this costume. They had $10,000 in cash prize for the top three costumes. That was a great night, it brought out some of the best costumes I have ever seen.

I posted pics of this on another thread, hope this doesn't count as double posting??


http://i539.photobucket.com/albums/ff355/indeva/10-26-06011.jpg

http://i539.photobucket.com/albums/ff355/indeva/10-26-06006.jpg

http://i539.photobucket.com/albums/ff355/indeva/holloween06012.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene

whoa, nice pic indeva. so how tall are you? was it hot and hard to move in that costume? for the cash it would be worth it.


----------



## graverobber

I won a high school Halloween dance by dressing like a pumpkin. It was a pretty good costume considering it was made out of garbage bags and construction paper and I put the thing together within a few hours. 

I can't remember what I won, nothing significant and I don't have any pictures.


----------



## indeva

hallorenescene, Yes it's heavy but not hard to move around in, unless your going thru a door way (its tall and top heavy). I look out of the chest and I control the head movements from a bike helmet I wear. The height im not sure exact but almost 8 feet.


----------



## SpectreTTM

indeva said:


> I took 3rd place at a local casino's halloween ball (Fort McDowell Casino) in 2006 and won $2,000 cash with this costume. They had $10,000 in cash prize for the top three costumes. That was a great night, it brought out some of the best costumes I have ever seen.



You only took 3rd with that. What took 1st and 2nd?

The real thing?


----------



## ldogg53

SpectreTTM said:


> You only took 3rd with that. What took 1st and 2nd?
> 
> The real thing?



no doubt... that was going to be my question as well...


----------



## indeva

1st place went to a group of three guys who were dressed as the pirates of the caribbean and they looked the part let me tell you. They looked like they just walked off the moive set. One was capt jack, the second was davey jones and the third was one of jones sea creature crew members. I only had a breif moment to talk to them but the costumes were all hand made. Really A1 stuff, I was blown away!

Second place was an invisible cowboy. Hard to explain but he (which turned out to be a small "she") was wearing a long black trench coat and was hidden behind cloth and the whole out fit had a wire frame to fill out the figure. so it looked like a empty coat was walking around with a gun belt and cowboy hat. It was really cool!


----------



## bekkiloufright

I won a pub costume party once, the prize was £50 and the costume was a ventriloquist dummy, which, fortunately, didn't cost me a penny to sort out!


----------



## EvilMel

I won scariest costume for my Michael Myers costume two years ago. I also always get comments on my Bride of Frankenstein costume.


----------



## Stranger With Candy

Twice, back when I bartended. The first was some "sexy devil" number I bought at FOH. The second was a homemade mini skirt number made out of torn sheets when I was pregnant, the reliable "mummy to be".


----------



## 333EVL

In high school I won as a wino. Complete w/ london fog trench coat, stubble, blackened teeth, old work boots, ripped derby, cigar butt and whiskey bottle. I don't think it would work today.


----------



## 333EVL

In junior high school I won as a wino. Complete w/ london fog trench coat, stubble, blackened teeth, old work boots, ripped derby, cigar butt and whiskey bottle. This was in the 80s. I don't think it would work today.


----------



## hallorenescene

evl, love your tatoo


----------



## skye2

*scene from psycho*

Prize $250 someone had dressed from shower scene in psycho - the person was inside a shower, she was wearing a nude body suit with blood & stab marks, the shower curtain was hanging on circular wire above attached to rod w/ wheels. Shower curtain also had knife slits and blood. This was a big hit.


----------



## LadyAlthea

i was 7 months pregnant and huge. i found a big olf fluffy prom gown from th e60s at a thhrist store. I had thick rimmed glasses, a big red sweater attached with a chain at the neck pulled my hair back with a fat barett and red badly applied lipstick. My husband had thick glasses, slick backed hair and a very nerdish jacket, pants too high..white socks..we won ist prize. 

some people didnt recognize us and it was really a simple costume.


----------



## zookeper

i've won every contest i've entered with my costume, this will be my 3d halloween. i use a portable pa system for a great voice, i'm 7' tall, can dance and can outrun anyone @ 15 mph. will post a picture if the forum allows.


----------



## LadyAlthea

i would love to see the pics!


----------



## hallorenescene

i would love to see the pics too.


----------



## dawnyday

I won a certificate for best costume and two free dinners for a contest that we had at work several years ago. Our whole office were the characters from the wizard of oz. I was the tinman. Handmade costume and it took weeks to get the silver out of my hair!


----------



## hallorenescene

whoa, that is an awesome costume. you deserved to win a prize. i love the wiz show.


----------



## Buddhaful

I don't like to enter costume contests but was forced into one once by a friend at a sci-fi convention. Took first with my friend as orion slave girls. We did a whole skit with my guy friend as captain kirk - and two of my klingon buddies who stole us off kirk's arm, knocked out kirk and walked off stage with us. The videos floating around somewhere on you tube.


----------



## hippieonastick

my favorite contest winner was a few years ago...

my ex and i won 2nd for our prom king and queen who died in a drinking and driving accident costumes.

the girl that beat us was so funny. she had a blow up doll that she cut open and got inside of it. then she put a trench coat on and was a flasher.


----------



## TheCostumer

Yes!

I won a costume contest for a benefit function.

I went as a Colonial partygoer.

See attachment.


----------



## zacattack

*Dr. Evil and Mini-Me*

Need two friends, one tall one short...works every time!


----------



## mrhamilton234

yes, I have. a couple of years ago, I went as a grave caretaker, and I won the scariest costume award (this was hand made, not a store boughtie), then last year I won the "most likely to scare a kid out of his candy" award.


----------



## hallorenescene

mr hamilton, please tell me you have pics and are going to post them. 
costumer, i love your outfit. i take it you sew and made it. did you make the wig as well? pretty cool. what is the hair made of?


----------



## mrhamilton234

actually, I have pictures of the grave caretaker, but the other I failerd to get pictures of.


----------



## hallorenescene

would love to see your pics of the grave caretaker


----------



## angela_s

hahaha, nice pictures!

check this out!

YouTube - Costume Studio - Super Hero Madness


----------



## Draven84

I won $250 at a party my friend was hosting. I went as the crow one year and won. Then a couple years later I one again with my Zombie Clown. 

I also had people win at some public contests that I did the makeup for. Four hours of work each on the body makeup for a Silent Hill Nurse and Pyramid head. They gave me $100 out of the $500 since I did the work. 

If you have someone doing makeup for you. Make sure you tell them if your allergic to latex. I had a friends brother have a sever reaction to it. And he had blisters on his face for a couple days.


----------



## hallorenescene

angela, that was a fun video. i'm surprised they didn't get more looks than they did. that one little boy sure got a kick out of it though. 
dave in the grave, got any pictures? and a good reminder about make up.


----------



## Curiouser

How about Stephen King's "Carrie?" Blonde wig (if you're not blonde) pink dress and paint as pig blood. It 's original and gory, and not the "sexy," i.e. flimsy, type thing a lot of women wear. Honestly, I've always wanted to do this costume myself.


----------



## christmascandy1

Loved the barbie in a box idea..might have to try it myself..lmoa


----------



## Biggie

I won the Costume contest three years in a row for our school dance. The only reason was all of my stuff was different than the mommy and daddy bought costumes from spirit.

-Jason, latex appendage under mask. Freaked everyone out when I took off the mask to see rotten fleshed face

-Homemade mask using zombie mask from spirit, cut off everything below chin. Added dreadlocks and nails, thick twine stitching. Cut mouth and movable jaw.

-Took advantage off being fat and went as a sumo in nothing but a sumo diaper I made. Lets say my junk fell out a couple times while dancing.

Every year it was candy, gift card for $100, and usually a couple dances with some chicks(the best prize out of them)


----------



## kittyvibe

I only won one once, though Ive entered others, its usually as some others have mentioned, the slutty girls and or the cheap costume guy with no thought wins. Other ones I might have had a chance in closed entries so I wasnt able to sign up, grrr. Im like, you JUST opened, its barely 10pm how could you have that many entries. Then Last year my fiance and I went all out, I mean I spent months on my costume, and I have a latex complete headtails of a twilek and he went as a darth maul type of character, he had a white and black face makeup. Well right before they started I guess we were asking if there was any way we could join the entries and the bouncers dudes were like no, but right after us 3 slutty girls with store boughts came up and pleaded their way in, and some stock exchange looking dudes in cheap wigs went up and got in??? wtf??
Anyway, on the one I did win was a local event/festival in a small town and I went as cleopatra. My mom didnt have a pageboy wig but had a long haired one so she had to cut it. She was in such a hurry to cut the wig because we were going to be late that she snipped off the tip of her thumb. Im glad my winning made up for her loss of thumb in some way  *thanks ma, I luv ya* - btw- I dont remember my prize or anything but I was in the paper.


----------



## ChangedReality

I won a $100 walmart gift card because I took first place at work dressing up as a goon from the new Batman movie (did the whole suit/ joker mask /etc thing) ... however, I'm not sure that counts since out of the 470 that work at our store only 4 of us dressed up....kinda sad.


----------



## TheCostumer

Yes. I have won a costume contest twice.

Once i was dresed as a Colonial Party Gentleman.










And once as A Mother Superior:










TC


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, and in other pics you looked like you were having a pretty good time as the nun. lol.


----------



## KrysinskiMan

I've won twice. Once as TV informercial's Matthew Lesko which I won $50 for. 
Last year as a member of the Blue Man Group and I won $100. This year I'm going all out as Jim Carrey's The Mask and it's going to be amazing.


----------



## WeirdRob

I've never won a costume contest. Just being in a costume contest is something that I really want to do but have never had the chance to do.


----------



## Mizerella

Once I won dressed as a Zebra woman. Have you seen the David Bowie video "Absoulte Beginners' ...thats what I made it to look like.

Also I won as Uma Thurman from Pulp Fiction. The year the movie came out, everyone kept telling me how much I looked lke that girl in that movie... so I did it and even had a syringe sticking out of my chest.


I also won once as Betty Page, but I don't like doing the sexy ones so much the attention is uncomfortable to me.


----------



## GrahamWellington

I won a case of cheap beer when I showed up as Dr. Kevorkian!


----------



## Eek

Won at a bar while I was only 19. Ha! They let me in with a group of other people. I just went because I wanted to go to a halloween party and some people I knew (over 21) were going and figured I could get in. Had makeshift stilts tacked onto old shoes, a huge robe and a demon mask. Painted my hands red and carried a big staff I made out of a branch that fell into the yard with a skull on it. Wish I had pics, I had little ones in tears, terrified. MUAH HA HA HA!!! 
Oh, the prize was a bottle of whiskey. Jack Daniel's if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## RedSonja

Yup. I actually won at a work costume contest as the Julie Newmar catwoman from the old Batman tv series. That was a fun one!....Oh, and I also vaguelly remember winning at some bar as Lara Croft, Tomb Raider.

But those were long time ago.


----------



## Mrs.Anthony337

Dead Bride in Middle School...a million years ago, before Dead Brides were a common thing. I used my mothers costume, she made it back in the late 70's early 80's...it was a bit oversized and dirty from years of it dragging the streets (along with whatever she did to it)...a 70's styled dress, complete with ridiculous layered veil and dead flower filled bouquet. I don't recall what I actually won.


----------



## dxh8r4life

yeah if you're a girl, good looking, then any short dressed outfit will work for winning like sexiest costume and such,... 3 years ago, i came dressed as leatherface, with real chainsaw with blade off of course, i won booze that year with a ribbon, the next year i came as freddy, won with that costume also, booze and a ribbon,... and last year i came dressed as "leslie vernon" most people didnt know who i was, i had the costume down pat.. the winner for scariest costume was someone dressed as the joker, so obviously he has to win.


----------



## Cheebs

Leslie Vernon! That's awesome! I love that movie, recommended it to a co-worker who is a horror movie fan. I know they won't but it would have been awesome if they kept up the whole theme and continued with his character.


----------



## HDawesome

At a party a couple years ago this dude walked in with one of those big flood lights for construction sites. (picture at bottom of light I mean) And he had put some kind of clear blue plastic wrap over it. He was just dressed in street cloths and everyone kinda looked at him funny. He took the light and put it in a hallway off the kitchen that no one was using. 

The guy gets everyone's attention then walks into the hallway, out of sight, turns the light on which floods the room in this blinding blue light. Then when he turns it off he is wearing a wig and a dress (presumably that he was wearing under his cloths because it happend so quick) Then he goes "OH BOY!" and another friend of his in this bright neon great suit holding this spray painted calculator runs up to him going "SAM! SAM!"

Then someone on the CD player played the Quantum Leap Theme song. They were a buddy costume of Sam and Al from Quantum Leap. 

Man, I never laughed so hard in my life. Over all it wasn't the BEST costume .. but it was such an original idea the dude had to win hands down. 

The guy in the bright suit was walking around the party for a while prior telling everyone he was a pimp. But then when they did their skit all was revealed. People still talk about that one.


----------



## GrahamWellington

dxh8r4life said:


> yeah if you're a girl, good looking, then any short dressed outfit will work for winning


Truer words have never been spoken...


----------



## chartreusechaos

Some of my costumes have won, while on other people. I made Colonial woman and George Washington-type costumes that my brother and sis-in-law won a contest in. Those costumes helped win a Christmas parade the year before.


----------



## Sadler Vampire

*Halloween Room Party 2010*

Won for best Male Costume this year.


----------



## hallorenescene

sadler, geesh opete, it was a good costume. nice win


----------



## ihauntu

I have won multiple times at work ,bars ,casinos and hall parties the best thing i ever won a trip for two to vegas -it actually was a gift flight so we went to mexico instead since we already have gone to vegas I wore a pirate of the carrabean costume that I made other than that got stiffed on larger events usually because people dont cheer for the best costume they sometimes cheer for the most outgoing person one year i dressed as a hearse and driver got beat by the ambiguous gay guys???


----------



## hallorenescene

ihauntu said:


> I have won multiple times at work ,bars ,casinos and hall parties the best thing i ever won a trip for two to vegas -it actually was a gift flight so we went to mexico instead since we already have gone to vegas I wore a pirate of the carrabean costume that I made other than that got stiffed on larger events usually because people dont cheer for the best costume they sometimes cheer for the most outgoing person one year i dressed as a hearse and driver got beat by the ambiguous gay guys???


whoa, a hearse and driver sounds real cool. you got any pics. that sucks when you get beat out and you know your costume is better.


----------



## Dragonryder

I won a hall costume contest at a sci-fi convention. I was a cardinals guard from the Three Musketeers. I still have the costume and wear it every year to a local Renaissance Festival. Think I won a ribbon and a professional picture of me in my costume.


----------



## hallorenescene

dragon, sounds cool. i would love to see a picture


----------



## Dragonryder

I'll try to post a picture tonight. I made the pattern for the tunic and my wife sewed it together. I was able to piece the sword and other details a little at a time. I bought the hat at the renaissance festival. It can double as a pirates costume if I leave the tunic off. I've really enjoyed it and it has lasted me for several years wearing it about 5 or 6 times a year.


----------



## Dragonryder

This is the cardinals guard tunic my wife and I made and the costume doubles as a pirates costume. The second photo is my grandaughter in her Gabrielle costume that we made. The character is from Xena.


----------



## hallorenescene

dragon, those costumes are wonderful. and yeah, i use to watch xena


----------



## Dragonryder

Thank you for the compliments. They were a lot of fun to make. We've had a lot of fun wearing them to various events. I have a siths costume, which I will add some photos of and a few others. Just an old time costumer I guess. Love making them and love wearing them. I don't do it for the prizes, I just love to see people's reactions. Working on a Dragon Rider costume that is pretty advanced for me. I will have to set up a page and take pictures as the build progresses. I'm hoping for big reactions from that one.


----------



## Exotic Seamstress

http://www.artfire.com/uploads/product/2/672/75672/4975672/4975672/large/vampirella_costume_in_red_lycra_4598a6b0.jpg

Click Link for Pic


----------



## Cynamin

I won two costume contests last year for Halloween.

- Office costume contest, won as Red Riding Hood, Werewolf Hunter. $50 Amazon money.
- Big party contest, husband and I dresses as dark and light angels with big folding wings. He won the contest and gave me the nifty necklace prize, since I'd made the costumes.

Now to see if I can repeat any of the success this year!


----------



## Count Chocula

No, but placed 3rd once for a costume i threw together at the last second.

The names not boy! It's Roy! .....Roy Munson.


----------



## EvilDog

Yes I was an alien. Had to really show off to win. Not bad for like $20.


----------



## GraveyardQueen

I won our office Halloween costume contest last year and got a free paid time off day. I was Lydia from the wedding scene in beetleguise. I dyed a wedding dress myself and altered a wig. I'll hunt for pictures an hopefully post.


----------



## hallorenescene

exotic...oh my
nice pic roy. who is roy munson?
graveyard, I love Lydia. do post pics
evil, how about pics?
cynamin, yes, how about pics


----------



## Count Chocula

hallorenescene said:


> exotic...oh my
> *nice pic roy. who is roy munson?*
> graveyard, I love Lydia. do post pics
> evil, how about pics?
> cynamin, yes, how about pics


Roy Munson is Woody Harrelson's character from the movie King Pin


----------



## hallorenescene

okay, thanks. I never saw the movie. I like woody though. he was great in white men can't jump, zombieland, and of course cheers


----------



## Cynamin

Pictures as requested. 

Red Riding Hood, Werewolf Hunter








Pair of Angels


----------



## killerhaunts

The only one I won was a cosplay contest. I made my daughter a Ponyo costume! Didn't win $$ but a cute plaque!


----------



## StacyN

My husband , myself and 2 other friends won the contest at a local club when we went as KISS. My friend and I were childhood KISS fans who decided we would make the costumes we always wished we had as kids. We went with the outfits that the band members wore for their TV movie "KISS Meets the Phantom of the Park". 
I made mine ( Peter Criss--Cat) and my husband's (Gene Simmons). It was such a fun night. When we walked in to the place, the DJ immediately put on "Rock & Roll All Nite" and people were clapping. We beat out an amazing Princess Leia and Bob Fett to win the contest. We won $$, tickets to an upcoming Rolling Stones concert and a bunch of CD's.
My husband had guys yelling "Show us the tongue, man!" at him all night! haha He also had 2 very drunk girls stumble up to him , trying to rub his chest and slurring out " I've always wanted to meet you". It was hilarious!


----------



## GraveyardQueen

As promised my Red wedding dress Lydia. Not the best photo, but still lots of fun!


----------



## Spookerstar

That is an amazing costume! Cant wait to see this years choice.



GraveyardQueen said:


> View attachment 171710
> 
> 
> As promised my Red wedding dress Lydia. Not the best photo, but still lots of fun!


----------



## Dark Passenger

These costumes are all great, everyone, and what a sweet little Ponyo


----------



## mariem

whynotgrl666 said:


> And if you ever won a costume contest what was the costume? What prize did you win? im asking because i want badly to enter one at a bar party and i would love to win !!-amy


I haven't entered a contest myself but I do make costumes for friends and family and my cousin Phil won two contests one year with the pirate costume. I found a great material to make the jacket and it turned out pretty good. He won an afternoon contest in town $300 and the bar party and then first prize at the Halloween dance. 























My sister also makes costumes and she won as Queen Elizabeth II. When I saw the costume I had to take a second look. It was awesome.


----------



## Teejay

I went as a zombie Marie Antoinette one year- I wore it through my job and got the most props, then went to a party where I thought I would stand a good chance of winning, but this was Hollywood, and these people blew me out of the water (can't compete with special effects and makeup artists), felt like a mere plebe- ah but it was fun anyway


----------



## Spookerstar

Found this crazy suit at the thrift store and it screamed to me...The Birds!
Won a $25.00 gift certificate and used it to buy a Christmas present. Passed the love on.
Sorry I cant get the image to post as anything but a PDF! How strange is that.


----------



## Lumpy

I went to a halloween biker party a few years ago. I knew almost nobody there or had only just met a bunch of them. I stopped by Hooters on the way there to pick up wings. When I walked into Hooters I was an instant celebrity with at least 4 people wanting my picture. Once I got to the party, my costume was a huge hit that people still talk about. I had a great time and won first place in the scariest costume category, $35.00.


----------



## hallorenescene

cynamin, cute costumes. the red one was awesome. both were nice. was it tiring wearing those wings? they were cool looking
ohhh, killer, what a sweet baby. that is so cool you won a plaque. it would make my day.
stacy, those costumes are smack on. love them. sounds like it was a fun night.
spookerstar, I love the red dress. you look so pretty. you guys rock. that was an awesome show
mariem, your cousin makes a hot jack. you did great on the costume. your sister sure nailed the queens costume. she looks every bit the part
lumpy, that is great. I was going to say...where are your hooters, but I guess you have one on each side


----------



## Filmfan

I love Halloween and have designed my own costumes and dressed up every year. I get done up early to pass out candy to the kids then I go to the bars and enter a contest to see how my creations do. I have won first prize many times with prizes anywhere from $300 to $1000 cash and have also won fully paid vaction ski trips and concert tickets!

I'll try to include some pics of my costumes of Hellboy, The Borg(from Star Trek) and last years gargoyle with fully articulating wings! Some past costumes that I do not have pics of have been Edward Scissorhands, Feddy Krueger, vampire and zombie! Going to try to build some stilts for the gargoyle this year!

I tried putting in a pic of my Wife as a witch and our little dog Max as police detective!


----------



## Cynamin

Oh wow, those are awesome! Love the Borg and Hellboy!


----------



## Cynamin

hallorenescene said:


> cynamin, cute costumes. the red one was awesome. both were nice. was it tiring wearing those wings? they were cool looking


The wings were easier to wear than they look. They were made out of PVC pipe, posterboard, fabric, and feathers (and a lot of hot glue), and actually attached to a belt/harness that was under the dress. So the strain is on my waist and chest, as opposed to my shoulders.

Not to say they weren't a relief to take off! But they weren't particularly tiring to wear.


----------



## TheMistressT

I won a trophy and a neat vampire bobble head for a home made 50 Foot Tall Woman one year. It was a hit at a couple of parties, but only one had a contest. My BF won for a leather daddy costume I made for him at that same party. I think we were 1st and 2nd place! I think it was the airplane circling my hair and the building and highway on my boots that did it. Also, I was over 6' in the platform boots.


----------



## hallorenescene

filmfan, those are some over the top costumes. and the little dog too. cool your wife gets into it also.
the mistress, I like your costume. the little building, airplane, and car are good touches. you could wear the same gimmicks and go as....honey I shrunk the kids


----------



## wensteve

My son won with a costume I made. He won a local contest and then came in second for an online contest. I was very proud 

This was last year and now you can actually buy this costume online for $45.00 lol


----------



## Spookwriter

I've never entered a contest. Don't know why. Just never got that far.

This year it looks like a little different plan.

The local newspaper called : an online contest and she wanted to let
me know, make me promise to enter. Both as single, and then a group
shot of all our "actors". Saying both a online version, and a print version.

Sounds interesting. And should do wonders to help draw a crowd for the
show.

I'll share a link as this goes along.


----------



## Edward

We won a contest for best over all at a local tavern. 1st prize $250 see my avatar to see our costume that year.


----------



## hallorenescene

wensteve, that is a very cute costume. 
spookwriter, do keep us updated


----------



## S_Toast

My son won a bike last year with the Pirate costume I made for him. The fact that he had a weenie dog wearing a Parrot costume might have helped. The poor dog had a doggy sweater full of feathers and a hat with a plume, google eyes, and a beak. It was pretty fun for him. Son was only 2 1/2 but he loved it and boy was he excited when we picked up his new bike!


----------



## hallorenescene

that sounds cute s-toast. got any pictures


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

wensteve said:


> My son won with a costume I made. He won a local contest and then came in second for an online contest. I was very proud
> 
> This was last year and now you can actually buy this costume online for $45.00 lol


*
OMG!! A PIGGY PINATA!! Hilariously cute! 

I would make on in adult size for my hubby. Sometimes - like tonight - I could so take a whack at him...uugh - men... Yah - where's that rolling pin...*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*SHhhh - I took 1st Place at the office party one year, wearing an Eve costume. It was a full flesh tone body suit with two brown buttons - a hem - gulp - placed strategically atop my top - then a large inflatable snake that circled my neck. A long "lady Godiva" wig helped obscure other certain parts. THere is one photo taken by a **colleague that I keep hidden in my dresser. No- I will not post it - you can't make me - never...ever! *


----------



## hallorenescene

uh, Susie, I can't picture it. can you post it so I can have a better concept.

and lend me your rolling pin.


----------



## islandbum

I won first place and a $150 at a local bar a couple years ago by going censored. I wore a g-string but attached a piece of cardboard painted black that had censored written across the front and back but in the front it hung down to my knees like a t


----------



## cmerli

By accident I won the best costume at the college last year. I wanted a simple costume that I could wear while teaching so I was not expecting a win but the idea of a chemistry teacher as this character struck a chord.







Now I feel pressure to come up with a costume for the 2014 contest.


----------



## hallorenescene

that's pretty cool cmerli. you make a fine looking bad guy.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

I just read all of these from start to finish. Jogged my memory of costumes I have made, worn, and some I only was told about.
1) The U-boat made of curved plywood at S. I U. one Halloween
2) The big gorilla carrying a cage with a man in it. (The "Man" was the real part and some how he managed to carry the rest of it?)
3 )I made a sheet metal "Christine" Still have it, no prize because nobody had seen the movie yet!

We sponsered a costume contest one year here at The Ravens Grin Inn. My business neighbor put up $100, Charlies Tavern, and I put up the other $200. I advertised it all year long and we saw maybe 35 or more people come here for it.
The next year only three people showed up? I have never figured this out.

A few years after I started my Haunt I was a block from here walking down the street when a local woman I barely know pulled her car over and made almost anger arm motions for me to approach her car, then continued making such gestures wanting me to get in the car with her?
Once in the car the one-sided conversation went like this:"I work very hard every October to make my teenage daughter and her Brother and myself costumes, and then YOU WIN first place EVERY YEAR!" She was very distraught!?
She was stating a fact. I did win some part of the contest pretty much every year and for all the work, time, effort I would be handed an envelope from the Chamber of Commerce that would have 2 or 3 Dollars in it!
When this conversation took place I had Not been in the contest for several years, I'm kind of too busy running a haunted house!
I guess she just finally saw an opportunity to "Vent"?
Didn't hurt my feelings.
Before my Grandmother passed away she handed me a shoebox full of newspaper articles and pictures from a few Halloweens . There was a picture of the contestant winners from one year, all lined up, there I was in my big-headed skull/skeleton costume. Then she pointed out the names beneath the picture , it was like a family reunion picture! Cousins Grandma! I hadn't realized until right then that most of the winners that time were all related!


----------



## TheCostumer

Yes!

As a Colonial party gentleman.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And as A Mother Superior



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hallorenescene

gym, that is very interesting. great that you have won so much.
costumer, I love those costumes. you look great


----------



## vonroll

Yup... Best in show.  









I'm on the right. 

Very fun interacting with the crowd...






























...fun in fishnets!


----------



## hallorenescene

vonroll, that's great you took best in show. nice costumes


----------



## Guy Kitchell

My wife won a big costume contest last year at The Great Dane. She was a frozen zombie and won due to her airbrushing of her face, arms and legs! Not a huge monetary prize - but the satisfaction was there.

-Guy


----------



## hallorenescene

guy, that airbrushing looks great. you got any pics of the total her?


----------



## Guy Kitchell

I am looking for some other pics of that makeup. But, Here are a few other makeups she did 

























-Guy


----------



## hallorenescene

guy, that is a truly fantastic job on her face. all the pictures are good


----------



## AnnaM

*won zombie contest*

In my collage days I participate in the costume contest themed on zombies. And you don't believe i colored my whole body with black color which help me to fetch first prize of $450 and a shinning trophy..........


----------



## hallorenescene

anna, you got a picture?


----------



## AnnaM

very nice costumes...........all superman at one place wow.......


----------



## AnnaM

hellorenescene Ya I do have all the photos.....


----------



## AnnaM

wow cmerli.....looking quiet scarey with those smoky red horns.....


----------



## Bethany

I have won with my wizard costume & my witch costume which I looked out through a moon in the hat So i looked like I was 3 feet tall.  2 times prizes were gift certificates for places to eat.
Have also won with my Mom & Baby costume which with inflatable parts looked like I was 2 people.


----------



## booswife02

The year before last we won the base costume contest family category. We were the Wizard of Oz. There is a pic at the contest in my albums but i cant get it to copy over here. We won tickets to a local hay ride. That was a great prize for our family. We do a family theme every year.


----------



## hallorenescene

booswife, you are an adorable family, and how fun was that to be the oz characters.


----------



## john12

won red dragon costume contest at college level..with shining trophy.....


----------



## pumpkinhead86

I was 12, does that count?


----------



## pumpkinhead86

For the record, I won 1st place as a vet. 

I have not worn a costume as an adult, yet.


----------



## hallorenescene

john, samie, do you guys have pictures? I would love to see them.


----------



## printersdevil

Hubby and I won one many years ago when we were first married. We were devils. There were no costumes to buy for adults then---or at least none in our small town. I bought him a pair of one piece long johns and died them red. I wore red panty hose and a satiny body suit. MILmade us satin hoods with horns. I have to dig those photos out sometime. LOL

Another year I won a third place or honorable mention as a gypsy.

Then hubby and son won a prize one year as hobos.

Such fun!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, sounds like cool costumes. would love to see pictures.


----------



## john12

such a great family and all looking beautiful in these costumes. great keep up the gorgeous creativity...Like the green and black Hat...awesome


----------



## darkmaster

This is a great family costume.


----------



## hallorenescene




----------



## Vilessence

Wizard con Louisvile


----------



## hallorenescene

vilessence, that is a very cool costume. it almost doesn't look real.


----------



## Vilessence




----------



## Vilessence

Wizard Con Louisville 2014


----------



## hallorenescene

vilessence, those are cool pictures. did the guy drinking spit his drink out when he got a glimpse of you. lol. your costume is sCaRy.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

The hubs and I won best costume at a University dance with the theme "Moulin Rouge - An Evening In Paris." 

My husband wore his kilt suit, and I made a brocade double-breasted vest for him to wear instead of the jacket. We added a top hat, and he was done.

I thrifted, altered, and constructed pieces for my Parisian Lady costume. I hand beaded a black bustier, and added lace and black velvet trim. I found a black, high-collared Victorian style shirt to wear under it. I deconstructed a long velvet dress to make a skirt, and added a blue iridescent taffeta ruffle to the him. I used the remaining taffeta to create a tie-on bustle, and to cover a hand constructed fascinator/hat. I made a large cameo brooch and matching earrings, and carried a vintage black velvet clutch.

You can see the pictures here.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

I forgot to mention that we won an iPod shuffle!


----------



## hallorenescene

love, I love how you made your costumes. you did some nice touches.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Thank you, hallorenescene! Mine is probably my favorite DIY costume to date. I felt so fancy wearing it.


----------



## printersdevil

I love the costumes! Great job! The photo leaning away from the light post is awesome. What fun!!


----------



## printersdevil

vilessence, awesome!


----------



## Guest

I won a contest at a mud run in 2013. Unfortunately, there were only about five other people in costume and they were of the sort that you had to ask what they were supposed to be. My prize was the gold boot on a plaque. My costume was this $30 clearance uniform from cheerleading.com in Dallas, TX. Everyone raved over my costume and I've already been asked by some other mud run companies to wear it again this year.


----------



## hallorenescene

marcy, cool pic and congrats on the win.


----------



## SaltwaterServr

I took second place in a Midnight Rodeo costume contest in Lubbock back in the early 90's. I went as a spinnerbait.

First place went to a tech theatre major who did an incredible job of making an Alien. I felt no shame in coming in second. Unfortunately I had a major cold and headed home with my $50. 

I'd do that again this year if I weren't going as Heisenberg. I already have the goatee and I minored in chemistry. One of my hobbies is writing fiction. Because I cannot stand bad writing I don't watch TV at all. My wife, theatre major, and I decided to try BB after the finale got such rave reviews. Best thing I've seen on TV, period. Writing was fantastic. Sadly, there's not a show that can touch it. You know its a fantastic show when you hear the final song and it makes you sad the series is gone. Come on Better Call Saul!


----------



## hallorenescene

saltwater, u got a pic? wood love two see one of you as a spinnerbait.


----------



## SaltwaterServr

Sorry, I don't. It was before the days of these fancy smancy phone camera critters.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, that's to bad saltwater, it sounds like a cool costume.


----------

